

Interactive app to pick the right Linux distribution - benev
http://tuxradar.com/content/distro-picker-0

======
Dissori
Looks like this tool is for someone who already has advanced knowledge about
different distros and their features. Asking about desktop environments and
package managers should be replaced with easier questions such as asking about
features, minimalism and lightweightness. I don't know who you are targeting
with this but new users would be in trouble with these two questions.

